# our vacation



## moswen

i'm bored, a little more buzzed than i thought i would get, my husband has fallen asleep, i want to talk to somebody, and we have one last day here in rome before our vacation comes to an end, so i thought i would post the best pictures of our time in greece (notice i say greece because rome SUCKS! and greece is only cool because of our time on MYKONOS!!!! never, never, never go to athens. it smells bad, there are dogs everywhere, and there's graffiti everywhere. and it's really sad when little children come and ask you for money while you're eating... but you can buy gucci, armani, prada, chenelle, louis voutton, dolce and gabbana, and more, bags for 20 euros and sunglasses for 5 euros here! which if you're a man, shut up, but if you're a woman, you know!!) ... oh and you guys are going to love the last few pictures!!!

so here's the acropolis






the entrance to the theatre of dionysis





a stupid picture of me and the hubbs





and what, you say, does this have to do with greece? WHERE ELSE DOES MCDONALDS GIVE YOU A FORK TO EAT YOUR FRENCH FRIES WITH??!!





this is one "street" mykonos town, with all the shops opened up





this is a picture of the "beaches" of mykonos and how clear the water is





haha! i didn't know i was in this picture, but this is the four wheeler we drove around on the STREETS of mykonos, parked infront of a pigeon house. that's right, a pigeon house. they have houses, for pigeons, on an island paradise.





and here they are, as promised:
















told you you were going to love it!! anyone else's fingers twitching to steal some local vegetation? maggie, yvonne, let's say we move here!!

okay actually i have 6 more pictures of cactus, but you're only allowed to post 10 pictures....

here are some more:





















TONS! this must be what it's like to live in california...


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful! Rebekah. Thanks for sharing your vacation with us. How lucky you were to be able to see those places first hand.


----------



## terryo

OMG!! I loved those pictures. A am not a traveler, and I always love when someone posts pictures of other countries that they've been to. Thank you so much for posting them...I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Hey! Where are the cactus _fruits_?! Taco won't eat those pads! 

Why do you hate Roma? I love it more each time I go. I have never been to Greece, but I want to. Your photos are only making it worse.


----------



## Isa

Really nice pics, thank you so much for sharing .


----------



## terryo

Stephanie....look at the last picture....loads of fruit.


----------



## dmmj

I saw a ton of fruit in the last couple of pics, I imagine quite a few mouths were watering.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

terryo said:


> Stephanie....look at the last picture....loads of fruit.



Oh yeah, _those_ fruit. Well, now I have the excuse I needed to go to Greece...Taco needs more cactus fruit! Anyone else?


----------



## moswen

Stephanie Logan said:


> Hey! Where are the cactus _fruits_?! Taco won't eat those pads!
> 
> Why do you hate Roma? I love it more each time I go. I have never been to Greece, but I want to. Your photos are only making it worse.



oh i was just so tired by the end of two weeks, and i hate crowds and crowded places and people, and it was crowded, and mykonos was so much more awesome and i was sad to leave it! 

if you ever go to greece, don't go to athens, even in the "nice" end of town it was crowded and smelly, and there were stray dogs everywhere in every shaded place sleeping, my husband and i at first thought they were dead, but they were all breathing... and some of the streets just smell, like garbage, or dead things, or fish... i mean it doesn't matter where you are, you can walk past a gucci store and there are stinking smelly garbage cans right infront of the doorway... what?!

i would definately go back to mykonos again though. if anyone has ever seen like magaziene pictures of tahiti, with how clear the water is and everything, that was mykonos! only it was better, because it was located in greece! excepts minus the miles and miles of sandy beaches, there were a few sandy beaches, but they were more like the size of the ones you would find in galveston or something. they probably can't help it though, the whole island is only like 5 miles long!

and there were rocks everywhere, there were cleared out fields sectioned off with rock walls, it's like they see a spot, and they say, "hey, i want to put my grape or sheep field right there" so they pick up all the rocks and move it to the edge and form a wall! without mortar, or cement, or anything inbetween! i don't know how their "fences" don't fall over, but my husband and i stopped at some and touched them, and sure enough, just stacked rocks! very simple. and nice. and quiet, and not smelly!! they have a beach on the island called paradise, (with the number two beach bar/club in the world, but we were there during off season so it was closed) and it really is paradise!!


----------

